# Black Flies



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

This is really sort of a stupid question 'cause I more or less know the answer....but for those of you up on the U.P. how bad are the little beasties at the moment? Am heading up north of Newberry over a long Memorial Day weekend ( a week later than usual due to all the rain) and pretty much expect the little flying pirahnas to be in close to full bloom. Tell me I'm delusional and they haven't even hatched yet:lol:!


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been out on the river 3 times in the last week and haven't had problems with any bugs. Not even skeeters.....but it only takes a night or two and they'll be waiting to carry you away. :lol: 

Good luck to ya,

Joe


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Last year on Mem. weekend, they were out pretty good...skeeters that is, no black flies. I'll give the same tip I give to everyone else: I wear a mesh bug jacket (a long sleeve shirt isn't bad either, but spray up with bug juice good), a headnet, and then top it off with rubber surgical gloves and duct tape the golves over the sleeves.........and wal-la, no more bug bites!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just up Hwy 13 yesterday at the camp sites deciding where to go. Probalby looking at quite a few of them. With the rain and now warm temps for really the first time this year I htink this weekend is going to be net weather.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I appreciate the replies. They'd have to be thick enough to carry me away to keep me from the brookies anyway. It's hanging around the campsite after that gives me cooties when it comes to the bugs. Do you guys find much pressure on the smaller trout streams on the UP this time of year? We get back in there with 4X4 and bushwhack in a ways, but I purposely avoided the big weekends like Memorial Day until now so this will be a little different.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

we got a pretty good batch of no-see-ums here. Got pretty torn up at work monday.


----------



## ralphbeagle (May 24, 2006)

I was just outside in my yard in Houghton. They were about as thick as I've ever seen them.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Its hit and miss over here. One day they are thick the next not bad. I was out fishing yesterday and fogot the bug dope. I fished for 3 hours. Im not going to say I didnt get bit but I was able to enjoy the fishing. Maybe every 5 minutes one would bite me. 

I did put bug dope in my vest today though so I dont forget it again.

Bring a net just incase but dope might be all you need.

As far as the crowds I dont exspect to see another person on the stream this weekend. I would be shocked if I did.




Disclaimer: My son woke up with a bad dream and wants me to use some smile faces so here goes.


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

Bearblade,
I am in Marquette and yesterday after a brief thundershower I noticed the black flies in plentiful numbers! Skeeters aren`t too bad yet and I think the ticks are still numerous as well. Hope this helps you.
Have a great and safe weekend here in God`s country!
 Whack


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

Bring the bug dope and the suit. 
Last weekend the blackflies started going. This week the skeeters joined in on the blood bath. Not as bad as Canada, but enough to make you choke. 
Have a good trip. 
BFTrout


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Skeeter over here this morning as well. no black flies to speak of but the skeeters were thick. was able to keep them off with plain bug spray. Had a great morning on the water.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Black flies aren't too bad but the bottle flies were crazy this weekend. Went to Ontonagon Monday and stopped at the beach and we literaly had to run back to the car! There had to of been hundreds on my boys arms and legs, and the dog, well she was up to her nose in Lake Superior. It was 94 degrees in the shade. The bottle flies were bad a couple years ago too at the mouth of the Huron river campground. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Black flies aren't too bad but the bottle flies were crazy this weekend. Went to Ontonagon Monday and stopped at the beach and we literaly had to run back to the car! There had to of been hundreds on my boys arms and legs, and the dog, well she was up to her nose in Lake Superior. It was 94 degrees in the shade. The bottle flies were bad a couple years ago too at the mouth of the Huron river campground. :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:



I went out fishing today again on the stream near me. Skeeters were thick I had to reapply the bug dope every hour and they left me alone other then some buzzing in my ear. Caught a really nice brookie though so it was well worth it. He made several runs up and down the stream and I had to play him.

Its funny the stable flies havent show up here yet. Only what 40 mile difference. They do like the beaches though so that might be part of it.


----------



## 56CCKB (Jun 2, 2006)

I was out on a small stream southwest of marquette last night after work. Of course i had no bug spray which most likely wouldnt have made a difference anyways as the black flies drove me off the river within an hour and a half. Not before landing 4 nice 'bows and 2 beautiful brookies


----------

